# Feeding pigeons in winter



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

Questions about feeding pigeons in winter: The weather is getting colder, what temperatures can pigeons tolerate (I live in Toronto)? Also, will the feral flock that visits me continue to do so even in winter or will they search for other places to feed?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If pigeons are able to find shelter where they can keep dry and be out of the wind, they are able to tolerate freezing temperatures or below. Not that this is a wonderful life for them but they are very hardy birds in this regard.

Assuming your feral flock doesn't have to travel far to find shelter during the winter I'm sure they will continue to visit you for food as long as you keep feeding them.

Terry Whatley


----------

